#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  COD Map இல் வெளியே செல்வது

## Dhanush

நான் COD வந்ததில் இருந்து விளையாடிக்கொண்டு உள்ளேன் எனக்கு எவ்வாறு Map ஐ விட்டு வெளியே செல்வது என்று தெரியவில்லை. யாருக்காவதும் தெரிந்தால் எனக்கு சொல்லுங்கள்.

----------


## The Witcher

Which Mobile that you are using Android or IOS?

----------


## The Witcher

Long Press your Mobile lock button and there is an option will come to restart or shut down. you can press the option restart then you will come out from the COD Map. :you rock man:

----------

